

Dear Apple: installing apps on OS X is broken - pqdbr
http://throwww.com/a/23b
I'd first named this article "Dear Apple: Please fix the image mounting User Experience in OS X". I think you know where I'm going with this.
======
tehwebguy
Absolutely agreed. I didn't realize how easily someone could be confused by
this until I noticed that my dad had the Firefox DMG file on his desktop as
the primary way of getting to it.

Every time he launched Firefox he would mount the DMG and launch it from
there, rather than from his Applications folder.

